# Topics > Robotics > Software for robots >  KnowRob: Knowledge processing for robots

## Airicist

vimeo.com/knowrob

wiki.ros.org/knowrob

github.com/knowrob/knowrob

KnowRob is a knowledge processing framework for robots. It has originally been developed in the IAS group at Technische Universitaet Muenchen, Germany and is currently maintained by Moritz Tenorth at the Institute for Artificial Intelligence in Bremen, Germany. It provides tools for knowledge acquisition, representation and reasoning that are tailored to the demands in mobile robotics.

Moritz Tenorth and Michael Beetz

----------


## Airicist

Knowledge-enabled Cloud Robotics Applications using the Ubiquitous Network Robot Platform
July 11, 2013




> This video accompanies the paper "Moritz Tenorth, Koji Kamei, Satoru Satake, Takahiro Miyashita, Norihiro Hagita, "Building Knowledge-enabled Cloud Robotics Applications using the Ubiquitous Network Robot Platform", In IEEE/RSJ International Conference on Intelligent Robots and Systems (IROS), Tokyo Big Sight, Japan, 2013."
> In this paper, we discuss how networked robot architectures can facilitate the realization, deployment, management and adaptation of distributed robotic applications. Our aim is to modularize applications by factoring out environment-, task-, domain-, and robot-specific knowledge components and representing them explicitly in a formal knowledge base that is shared between the robots and service applications. Robot control decisions can then be formulated in terms of inference tasks that are evaluated based on this knowledge during task execution. The explicit and modular knowledge representation allows operators with different areas of expertise to adapt the respective parts of the knowledge independently. We realized this concept by integrating knowledge representation methods of the RoboEarth project with the distributed task execution capabilities of the Ubiquitous Network Robot Platform.

----------

